# Good Bye My Big Ben



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben Dobrovodske Lazne 8/8/1999 - 7/21/2010

Well I really not sure where to start as this has caught me by surprise. I guess it will be from the beginning when we had gone out and were picking up our Ghost. Cathy had caught a glance at Ben and it was love at first sight although I had to keep reminding her that we were here for Ghost and not Ben. Ben was 6 at that time and we didn't even realize he would be here in our Kennel later that year, or at least I didn't.

Ben was an well titled boy that came from Slovakia with titles including a SCH-3, IPO-3, ZVV3. In the later part of 2004 we had the opportunity to purchase Ben along with his mate Zerbal. She was carrying a litter sired by Ben.

On October 5th we had 6 Ben puppies 4 males and 2 females which one of the males was just like Ben in everyway you could think of. Ben was the first dog that taught me how to handle a dog doing bite work as he was just just so graceful and was such a pro at what ever I threw at him although we never had another litter conceived from him he had taught us so many life lessons. I do have him to thank for his wonderful daughter Becca and his granddaughter Tara. 

In the last few weeks we had noticed him slowing down a bit and just thought that his age was starting to catch up with him as he would have turned 11 on the 8th of August. This morning I went out to the kennel and let him out for his first of three rotations for the day. He had gone out past all the other dogs in the kennel as he does everyday without giving us a bit of trouble as some of the other males do. I let him in and back to his run he went like he does all the time waiting for me to shut his door to his run.

Then this afternoon I went out to let him out and he had already passed sometime while we were doing other things here at the house. Poor boy I only wish I could have been there with him when he took his last breath only to let him know that I was here with him so he didn't have to leave this world by himself. I found him laying on his side as if he was sleeping and by the look of it he had passed peacefully.

Ben RIP and some day we will be together again my boy


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Ben sounded amazing...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my I am so sorry. Will you have autopsy done? RIP Ben


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.. Ben knew you loved him and cared for him.. do not think otherwise.

I am so very sorry for your loss.. 

Run free at the bridge Ben until your family can meet you there...


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Oh my I am so sorry. Will you have autopsy done? RIP Ben


No I'm not going to do any cutting on him, I feel and so does the vet that his heart gave out. He will be cremated tomorrow and we will save his ashed for our new home hopefully soon


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. What a shock for you - so sudden. But was a blessing for your great Ben to be spared pain. " I found him laying on his side as if he was sleeping and by the look of it he had passed peacefully".


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I am so so sorry. I think he knew how hard it would be for you to be there at the final moments and spared you. Ben sounds as though he was such a strong dog and just had to do this by himself.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh dear, I am so sorry for you loss. I always think about how in the natural world, animals go off by themselves to die -- that is totally natural for them. While I think it's really important to be with them when we need to put them down, and I know in your heart you wish you were with him, it sounds to me that he died with dignity. RIP Ben.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss, he sounds like he was a wonderful boy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chuck, I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ben. :teary:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

My condolences. It sounds like Ben was a very special boy.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have several older dogs, and I hope that when their time comes they will go so peacefully.  He carried your love with him, and he was aware that you were close, and felt safe in his daily routine.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks you everyone for all the kind thoughts, Ben was very dear to me and you only have these type of dogs every once in a while. I feel blessed to have had him here and all the life lesson he taught me. I'm sure his son Bruno was there waiting to show the old man around when he arrived. When you have a kennel with old guy's you just have to spend every minute with them as it could be your last. This is a lesson I have learned this year


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry to hear about Ben 

i really gotta stop reading these death threads. gets me all teared up. He knows you loved him, and is up in heaven watching over you. remember all the good times


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

Words are just simply not enough. So sorry for your loss. You are hurt and want us to know something of your friend. It is tough to read your story and Ben's. He must have been a great boy.

In the fire service we are taught when we deal with citizens who have suffered loss, we cannot know 'how' they feel. You do have my empathy.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your Ben : (


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> sorry to hear about Ben
> 
> i really gotta stop reading these death threads. gets me all teared up. He knows you loved him, and is up in heaven watching over you. remember all the good times


What he said . It makes me cry to feel your pain also. My big boy Czar (Doby-Rott mix) the best dog , died after 3 hrs in my arms last march 20, and it was the HARDEST time for me emotionally.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like he had a good time with you. Our dogs never live long enough, but if they pass quietly without diseases that ravish their body and their spirit for a period of time, I suppose we should feel an amount of gratefullness that our beloved one did not suffer terribly at the end. 

I am sorry you could not have been with him at his passing and say good bye. I feel the same way about Arwen's passing. I am afraid that had I realized she was going before she was gone, I might have made some type of superhuman effort to save her and cost both of us more pain and suffering in the long run.

I am sorry about your Ben.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to lose a dog...especially one as special as your Ben.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, but bless Ben's heart, it sounds as though he went peacefully.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think we could all hope our beloved pets can go peacefully and spare us making that choice for them.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Ben. Sounds like an amazing dog. You had a wonderful life together.... and what more can be asked than to see our companion slip away peacefully. I agree with you...Ben will one day be at your side. My thoughts are with you.


----------

